# Calf Warmer



## she-earl (Sep 3, 2010)

We are talking about using a calf warmer when the need arises.  Has anyone used any of these?  What do you like or not like about them?  Has anyone made their own calf warmers?  If so, would you care to share with us how you made it?  Thanks.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 3, 2010)

We had one at a farm where I worked.  It was a wooden box that was elevated off the floor and had a heater blowing air from the bottom.  The floor was holey, but for some reason I cannot think of what it was made of. Perhaps wooden slats?  I know it had a rubber mat on it for traction...think of those rubber mats used in commercial kitchens with honeycomb shaped holes in it.  The wooden box was lined with that silver thin insulation, and it had a hole in the top so a heat lamp could be put through it.  The metal "shade" of the heat lamp rested on the edges of the top, and the light shone down.  It wasn't too big, just big enough for a calf (angus) to fit in, and I could also crawl in and sit comfortably in it (to bottle feed or whatever).


----------



## herfrds (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes we have one. It paid for itself the first year we used it.
Only thing I would change is to get the one with the lid on the side so you are not lifting a 100# plus calf over the side.
That is a royal pain.
you can go to www.westernranchsupply.com and look it up.

We have saved several calves with it.


----------

